# Flussangeln in Norwegen



## M_Dutkos (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt wirds vielleicht ein bißchen allgemein, aber es kann ja sein das jemand nen super Tip für mich hat! Ich fang mal einfach an:

Nach nun vielen Jahren Meeresangeln in ganz Norwegen möchte ich (und vielleicht eine kleine Gruppe) nun das Flussangeln in Norwegen entdecken. Das Ziel und die Region ist noch völlig unklar (da keine Ahnung). Es sollte nur in einer max. Tagesreise entfernt von Oslo liegen! Fischen wollen wir vorrangig nur mit Spinnern und Blinkern (evtl. auch Wurm). Eine schöne Natur ist uns ebenfalls sehr wichtig. Die Reisezeit wäre Anfang Juni. Die Unterbringung sollte so wie in den Jahren zuvor in kleinen Blockhütten sein.Zielfische wären dann Forelle, Saibling, Äsche und vielleicht ja auch der Lachs!

Was ich nun brächte wäre:

- Tips für Angelregionen
- Reiseanbieter für die Unterbringung (Links)
- Kosten der Lizenzen (für das Gebiet)
- Jede Menge Tips

Ich weiß das ist alles sehr allgemein geschrieben, und ich hab auch schon viel im Forum gelesen und gesucht, aber ich versuchs mal trotzdem.


Grüsse
Maik


----------



## Anderson (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Flussangeln in Norwegen*

Hallo willkommen ,
meinen Tip hab ich hier schon mal geschrieben.....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=157181

Viel Spass im Anglerboard.
Heinrich


----------



## schwerinchris (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Flussangeln in Norwegen*

Hallo Maik,

ich bin ab 20.07 im Bereich Jotunheimen.
Obwohl es diesmal mehr ums Wandern geht, will ich natürlich die
Fliegenrute und ne kleine Tele nicht zu Hause lassen.
Vor 2 Jahren war ich in der Hardangervidda, da habe ich bevor es los ging am Övere Eidfjord mit Spiro und Krabbe eine Mahlzeit Saiblinge geangelt. War völlig easy.
In der Vidda soll es überall Forellen geben.

Ich glaube die beiden beschriebenen Bereiche eignen sich für die Sorte Angler, welche Natur und Fischen miteinander kombinieren wollen. Mit Natur meine ich dabei atemberaubende Natur#h

Hoffe ich konnte bissl helfen und schreib mal wofür du dich entschieden hast.

MfG Chris


----------

